# tagless shirts?



## KKmonkey (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello guys. I'm trying to find a supplier for tagless shirts for screen press printing. Tagless meaning doesnt have their brand tag on the shirts itself (example: hanes, fruit of looms, and so on). The reason why is because i want to place my own tag as if i was branding the tshirt myself. Anyone know of good wholesale sources in the los angeles county area or on the web with decent prices for these shirts? Any input would help greatly, thanks.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

All shirts come with tags. The manfacturers are legally required to put them in the shirts.

What you can do is just have your shirts relabeled with your own tags. Check out these threads for more info:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t5108.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t5620.html


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

Alternative Apparel's line of PFD (prepared for dye) shirts come with a small care tag on the inner side seam, so it's there as required but the standard tag area is free and clear.


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

brands like article 1, royal apparel and some others come with tags that have a perforated edge so they are easier to take out


----------



## KKmonkey (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you for all the information and help. Ya i wasnt to sure if i had to detag the shirt tags myself or if they actually came tagless. But now I see where all the legal issues come to play with that.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

seibei said:


> Alternative Apparel's line of PFD (prepared for dye) shirts come with a small care tag on the inner side seam, so it's there as required but the standard tag area is free and clear.


The tag is actually required to be in the neckline though, so that wouldn't meet the FTC's regulations.

It's also only when shirts are sold to the end consumer they *have* to be tagged, so in theory there's nothing to stop a wholesale company selling blanks without tags (there are practical reasons that make this a less attractive idea though).


----------

